# Help with T-Jet2!



## bobyu (Aug 10, 2006)

My friend in China bought a T-Jet2 a while ago but he hasn't print successfully on Black. Here is a picture as what he got so far: Yahoo! Photos - jiuyang2001's Photos - untitled
(white ink didn't distribut equally)

His question is: if Underbase strength was set up bigger than 10, then white ink would not distribut equally. How to resolve this problem?

Any suggestion and method of how to successfully print on black T-Shirt are warmly welcomed!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## slamink (Oct 24, 2005)

Try to go here and ask about that. TSPMB - The Screen Printers Message Board! or they have a more exclusive messaga board. Contact them for details. They have tech support monitoring.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Bobyu,

From the look of the picture you posted it is not a software issue, it is a pre-treatment issue. Your friend is probably not putting enough pre-treatment on the shirt and may not be wiping it with a sponge prior to drying it in his press. He should refer to the pre-treatment section in his manual or contact technical support at USSPIT.

Hope this helps


----------



## ScreenPrintJoe (Jan 3, 2007)

I would watch the videos on USSPI's support site. I have found them to be most helpful. U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology - Fast T-Jet2 Support
Click on the video tab and watch the pretreatmeant videos and the underbase ones and you should learn alot. I Know I did
Joe


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

bobyu said:


> His question is: if Underbase strength was set up bigger than 10, then white ink would not distribut equally. How to resolve this problem?


I think that sounds like uneven pretreatment around the print area. Try using a different spray gun or try the sponge wiping method like Don suggested.


----------



## fiendwear (Feb 9, 2008)

I am new to this forum, but I have a lot of little issues with my T-Jet. First of all my blue ink is always leaking into the white ink. Anytime I print the underbase blue ink will print out with the white towards the beginning of the design and then slowly stop towards the end of the print. I have raised the inks, lowered them, raised just the whites, then the other way around nothing works. Also my reds in my images always either print out too orangey or pinkish, never a normal red. My whites are never bright enough either. Please help!!!


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi!

If colour leaks into the white it depends on to much coloured ink in bottles and to little white.

1. Fill up CMYK more than 50% full but NOT over the 75% full level.
2. Do the same with white ink and the white level will be 8-10mm above the CMYK-levels.
This will avoid blue and red leaking into the white. (White ink must always be higher than the CMYK levels).

To get a bright white you must have a perfect Nozzle-check and a great pretreatment-method.
There are several info on this and UsScreen forums that will tell you how to do. Just search on pretreat.

Red turns into pink can be caused by many things but most common is using highlight white on the image or to much underbase.


----------

